# New cage done.



## omgtaylorg (Feb 22, 2009)

First let me start by thanking Ralphy for his excellent tutorial...I am only 18 and this is the first thing I've ever build like this. No professional by any means, but I tried so here it is...the 4ft+ adult breeder male will be here on Tuesday, cant wait 



























There you go, demensions 8x4x3 (only 3 high to fit through my door)...like I said I tried.

New pics with the adult male in it and decorations in it will be posted on tuesday.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 22, 2009)

looks nice  How long did that take you?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 22, 2009)

well im still a student in high school with alot of free time, took around 4-5 days, primer paint and caulking was the worst part. And thanks


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 22, 2009)

You did a great job bro! You should be proud. Make sure to monitor the humidity with the screened doors. You might have to replace it with plexi glass.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks alot. And yea I was reading shortly after ralphy made that cage he added the plexi glass where the screen was, I work at pizza hut lol so my income wasnt enough till my next paycheck for plexi glass haha. SO excited for the adult male in 2 days though, should love the big cage, I plan on building another one a bit smaller on top for my 26 inch b&w, then moving them together at equal size


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome dude! I'm gonna be building one soon, and it will be my first time building something as well. So over all, did you think it was hard? Also how much did you pay in the end?


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 23, 2009)

congrats on your new cage and im sure your tegu will love it, it makes me happy to know that someone is taking the initiative to make their own custom cage to maximize their animals comfort for the good of the animal.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 23, 2009)

Good looking cage omgtaylorg! 

Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> You did a great job bro! You should be proud. Make sure to monitor the humidity with the screened doors. You might have to replace it with plexi glass.


I had to do that with mine.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

ColdThirst's response is due to omgtaylorg's comment on his own enclosure thread. However it is unjustified and now turned into a pissing match. This is not needed or wanted here at Tegu Talk. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. To try and one up another member will not be looked kindly upon.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice! If you choose to use screen and have humidity issues try these ideas:

Plexi Glass door
Plastic covering over the screen (saran wrap)
Humidifier


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks alot for the feedback, it took around 4-5 days because im a student with lots of spare time still in high school for a year, and it also costs around 150 or less for everything. And yes Ill probably be adding the plexi glass instead of the mesh screen I just had it on there for temporary use, ran out of money till next paycheck  pizza hut pay  lol


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 24, 2009)

i use a reptifogger in my large enclosure. Works great. Humidity is holding steady as high as 80% if I crank it up. Hightly reccomend this product.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 24, 2009)

ill have to look into that, either that or ill be doing the plexi glass, both options would work


----------

